# UKC and AKC Rally... Differences?



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Can someone enlighten me the differences in UKC and AKC rally? Novice division to be exact. Teddi had her AKC RN title, and I am thinking of entering her in the UKC Premier in rally. However I don't know what the differences might be. It looks like in novice obedience with UKC the dogs are required to jump, since I don't ask Teddi to jump I couldn't do UKC obedience with her. I know in AKC rally after novice they are required to jump. Does UKC novice rally jump? 

Trying to figure out the rules is like trying to find a needle in a haystack sometimes. Thought this might be easier.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It's just 1 jump in Advanced and then 2 in Excellent.... and aren't the jump heights lower than in regular obedience? Like 16" ?


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

None of the Rally (UKC, AKC or APDT) venues require a jump in Novice. All require jumps in Advance and Excellent. It is normally 1 in advance and 2 in excellent. In terms of jumps APDT is the hardest. APDT can have directed jumps like in Utility Obedience and recall over jump like in Open Obedience. AKC just has a jump similar to agility.
All the venues jump heights are much lower than regular obedience. The highest is 16 inches. In traditional obedience my dog has to jump 28 inches

APDT is the most challenging of the venues, then I would say AKC and UKC. All have different scoring rules. APDT deducts 3 points for every repeated command in any level.

I'm familiar with all the venues but mostly AKC and APDT because my 3.5 year old got his AKC RN, RA, RE and APDT RL1, RL2, RL3, R1X (Championship) and ARCH (Championship)
between November, 2009 and November 2010. He's trained through Utility Obedience but won't be shown until late spring/early summer. 

He's also going to be in Front & Finish with the Obedience All Stars of the Obedience Club we belong to.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's a comparison between UKC and AKC rally exercises.

Also, a couple of big differences in UKC are:
1)You can ask the judge if you did the exercise correctly, something along the lines of "Was that OK?" and they will tell you.
2) If you re-do an exercise you don't have to do the whole thing, you can just do the part you messed up.

There's also a great Rally group of Yahoo that is extremely helpful. Many of the members are Rally judges who just give wonderful insight and are so nice!


----------

